# Anyone love the Voyage Orgami Cover? I am thining of ordering one



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I am thining of ordering the Orgami case would love some feedback on it


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I love the Limited Edition, Leather one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the origami style well enough for my 7" Fire.  Based on that experience, though, I didn't want it for my Voyage.


----------



## S.Reid (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree with Toby. Right On Toby!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

That is the brown saddlebag one? it is on back order for 3 or 4 months .


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, it is. I also had to wait.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

tiggeerrific said:


> That is the brown saddlebag one? it is on back order for 3 or 4 months .


Hi tiggeerrific,

Yes the Limited Edition Voyage Orgami is on back-order again. I think this is the 3rd time it went on back-order. But the good news is the wait time will be closer to 3 or 4 weeks, most likely. As you can tell by Toby's and S.Reid's responses, that we really like our covers 

Here are my reasons for favoring the Limited Edition over the standard Orgami Cover:

The main reason I like it much better then the "Normal " Amazon Origami Leather cover is the leather is thicker. And that does two things:

1: It makes the front cover less floppy.
2: It makes the cover easier to open because the magnets are not as strong because of the thicker leather.
Bonus: Also the the edges of the front cover do not feel as "sharp" because it is thicker and different type of leather. For me this makes it more comfortable to read with one hand. (Of course the big negative is the price and it is not a book style cover)

Hope that helps!


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

My wife and I both have the origami covers for our Voyages and absolutely love them.  Very easy to setup when you want to have it stand.  We both like to read when eating and this cover works great.  

John


----------

